# Building an enclosure, please advise!



## thomasjg23 (Dec 2, 2011)

Could anyone direct me to some good How To threads? (with pictures)

I am planning on building one large enough to put my queen boxspring and matress on top of it. I'd like to build it in two pieces to section one off for now.

I found this one but cannot get the pictures to display
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=7631#axzz1Q497VwII


----------



## omgtaylorg (Dec 2, 2011)

That thread you linked is the one I used for my first cage and it worked perfectly. Very easy and cheap. After you do one cage it becomes easy because if you think about it the concept is really simple...your building a rectange and you just want a rectangle frame made of 2x4's and then plywood all around the frame, wetlock/primer it, then paint with water based paint. Then the doors are up to you how you do it. That thread you linked is perfect though, breaks it down nicely


----------



## thomasjg23 (Dec 2, 2011)

I'd really like to be able to see pictures though! I cant view the ones in that thread.


----------



## james.w (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.redtailboa.net/forums/how-tos-tutorials/27834-8x4x4-tegu-cage-tutorial.html

Just use glass doors


----------



## DaLoaner (Dec 2, 2011)

haha, i used that same how-to, to build my cage,just a lil smaller....used the same paint,sealant..etc. added a lil bit of my touch but that how-to helped soooo much


----------

